# 2010 CES forum



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The 2010 CES forum is not listed in the HIDE forums options area, please fix so I can hide the damn thing.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

All set.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

